# scissor prop question



## ststock23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey all, before I start hacking apart metal, I'm looking for opinions. I have a couple of 1" bore with 12" throw cylinders around. How long will I have to make each arm of the scissor? Is the cylinder too long to use for this? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Shift (Oct 19, 2013)

I can snap a photo of the one I built last year when I get back home. I just bolted the ends and centres (alternates) then played with the cylinder mounting location until it worked out


----------



## ststock23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks, that would be helpful. Did you have a 12" throw on yours?


----------



## Shift (Oct 19, 2013)

ststock23 said:


> Hey all, before I start hacking apart metal, I'm looking for opinions. I have a couple of 1" bore with 12" throw cylinders around. How long will I have to make each arm of the scissor? Is the cylinder too long to use for this? Any thoughts appreciated.


Mine is easily 2' plus


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

This video really helped me out when I built one last year.


----------



## Joe_31st (Aug 20, 2013)

Shift said:


> Mine is easily 2' plus


What's the bore and stroke size of that cylinder?


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

I'm sure you have already built your scissor but this may help others. This is one that I made last year. It uses a 1 1/16" dia. bore and 6" stroke. Good Luck


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

And for some reason my picture is not showing up.


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Lets try this one more time.


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

That's a neat design... Generally you want to mount your cylinder in a way that the weight of the prop isn't putting shear force on the rod when extended. The picture further up the piston rod when extended will be taking a lot of weight in the wrong direction (may warp or stress seals). This can be eliminated by using castors on the bottom of the scissor where the piston meets the assembly. You don't NEED wheels as even a slider would help, but wheels give you friction free access to all that pistons power.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is mine, using a 2" bore by 9" stroke cylinder. I could have went longer, but this size cylinder is a standard stock of mine. This throws the body bar on the end 60"


----------



## Joe_31st (Aug 20, 2013)

gadget-evilusions said:


> Here is mine, using a 2" bore by 9" stroke cylinder. I could have went longer, but this size cylinder is a standard stock of mine. This throws the body bar on the end 60"
> 
> shootacorpsev2.AVI - YouTube


Wow...I love the simplicity of this design. Do you have any build specs or a build list or maybe even a build thread?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

HavenHaunt said:


> Lets try this one more time.


I LOVE this take on the scissor mech. I can see the movement as a Swooping upward arc as the prop gets thrust forward... So Cool. I'm going to build one of these for 2014


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Joe_31st said:


> Wow...I love the simplicity of this design. Do you have any build specs or a build list or maybe even a build thread?


No build thread as this only took me a day. As for the specs, I make fully CAD drawings of my designs before I build them. Since I sell the mechanisms, I generally do not make public the actual dimensions. I can say this particular design uses 1/2" id bushings, shoulder bolts, and 1/2" id thrust bearings on every connection point on the scissor it self. I use a linear bearing and pillow block bearings to support the moving point of the scissor where the cylinder is attached.


----------



## Joe_31st (Aug 20, 2013)

gadget-evilusions said:


> No build thread as this only took me a day. As for the specs, I make fully CAD drawings of my designs before I build them. Since I sell the mechanisms, I generally do not make public the actual dimensions. I can say this particular design uses 1/2" id bushings, shoulder bolts, and 1/2" id thrust bearings on every connection point on the scissor it self. I use a linear bearing and pillow block bearings to support the moving point of the scissor where the cylinder is attached.


Ah, I see! I didn't even notice your sig. Makes total sense. Well, great design!


----------

